# Dammit - I really wanted to like 'Married'...



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

On FX, for those who hadn't heard of it.

I've always found Judy Greer funny, but I hadn't noticed who was playing her husband in the previews I had seen. It's Nat Faxon:










He was also the reason I couldn't watch Ben and Kate. I normally don't care very much about how an actor looks, but I just can't watch this guy's teeth. Whenever he opens his mouth, all I can think of is a cluster of crystals in Superman's fortress of solitude:










Worse, the pilot episode pretty much focused on him, not her or their family. If that's the way it's going to be, I'm definitely out.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Teeth or no teeth, this looks like a dog waiting to get cancelled. based on some reviews, it seems most think the same.


----------



## spud (Mar 17, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Worse, the pilot episode pretty much focused on him, not her or their family. If that's the way it's going to be, I'm definitely out.


This disappointed me too. I was hoping for more Judy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It was just plain awful...I hadn't set an SP but just recorded the pilot and watched it this afternoon....painful.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I like the supporting characters, and love Judy Greer (although she is playing a very non-sympathetic person). But the show itself is so depressing (and kinda stupid). I know it's supposed to be "real life", but if I wanted real life I'd watch fat people sitting around eating Cheetos. 

I'll give it one more, but the next episode needs to be much better. And drop the stupid bit with the wax girl and the dog. When his daughter discovered the dog, my first thought was "he left the dog in his car!?!". And invent ATMs, so we can drop the stupid plot device of asking a friend to bring him money (exposition to follow...).

Anyone try "You're The Worst"?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't watched it yet, but I don't know if it can be worse than that "the family takes over the father's law firm".. Even I, who will watch lots of junk, nuked the SP after 1 ep.

Welcome to Sweden isn't very good, but I'm still watching.

Nat Faxon is one of those actors who keeps getting roles to play the same guy over and over (possibly excepting this one, I haven't seen it yet as I said).. Similar to the guy who played the doofus in the "week before we're married" series, then the doofus in the "I took over my father's handyman business" series, and I think at least one more..

But the weird thing about Nat Faxon is that he got an Oscar along with the Dean from Community, on "The Descendants"!!!!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I tried. I couldn't hang. I deleted it before the episode was finished. Maybe it's 'too many shows' fatigue or something...or maybe this is just a really bad show. I just found that it hit that 'I cannot watch another second' spot like what happened to me with 'The Following' and 'Under the Dome'.

I also watched 'You're The Worst', Astrohip. I'm not sure where this one is going to fall but I didn't delete the SP, so we'll see. It didn't hit that bad spot that 'Married' hit for me - yet.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

It was OK and I will give it more episodes to see if it gets better. I was hoping it was show created and written by Faxon and Rash. But alas it is not.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't find the trailers for either show enticing enough for me to record them. Sounds like I made the right decision.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess I'm in the minority here but I liked it enough to give it a few more episodes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I kinda liked it. Will definitely keep watching it.

The show after it, *You're the Worst*, was a much better show in my opinion.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I kinda liked it. Will definitely keep watching it.
> 
> The show after it, *You're the Worst*, was a much better show in my opinion.


Agreed. I have always liked Aya Cash as a comedic actress.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

scooterboy said:


> On FX, for those who hadn't heard of it.
> 
> I've always found Judy Greer funny, but I hadn't noticed who was playing her husband in the previews I had seen. It's Nat Faxon:
> 
> ...


Looks like a pic from the big book of British smiles.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I didn't watch it but Entertainment Weekly gave it an A rating. Go figure.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched both shows, and I thought Married was slightly better than You're the Worst, but both were pretty bad. Looks like both were going for raunchy instead of funny (and indeed You're the Worst had as close to full nudity as I've seen on basic cable not after midnight). I'll give Married one more but won't bother with You're the Worst most likely.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Watched it with my wife last night. More depressing than funny. Not feeling it at all. I'll give it one more episode just because I'm hoping Judy Greer will be better.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

astrohip said:


> And invent ATMs, so we can drop the stupid plot device of asking a friend to bring him money (exposition to follow...).


I assumed he called the buddy because the ATM withdrawal would be indiscreet.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I figured he asked for the $400, because he didn't have access to $400. Isn't the guy unemployeed or something? So, if he needed money, he'd have to get it from his wife. I guess that would be along the same lines as tlc was saying. Trying to be indiscreet and not let his wife know what he was up to.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

FWIW, a few reviewers have said that the second ep was much better than the first (and most hated the pilot).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> FWIW, a few reviewers have said that the second ep was much better than the first (and most hated the pilot).


It was mentioned during the the FX panel at the TCA Summer Press Tour that major changes were made after the pilot and that they almost scrapped the pilot.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Entertainment Weekly actually gave it a pretty good review. 

I contemplated going back, but then I let that go. 

Hope it does get better for those who continue to watch. 

I might record E02, just for kicks. Oh, gack! I hate it when I waffle.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> It was mentioned during the the FX panel at the TCA Summer Press Tour that major changes were made after the pilot and that they almost scrapped the pilot.


This sounds promising. Hopefully the major changes were for the better.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> This sounds promising. Hopefully the major changes were for the better.


It's literally impossible to be for the worse.


----------



## spud (Mar 17, 2001)

I only got one good laugh out of the second episode, but I'll probably keep watching anyway.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Havne't watched the second episode yet, but I enjoyed the first.

As for Nat Faxon, I like him - liked him in Ben and Kate too.

For some reason, he always reminds me of Dennis Dugan who played Richie Brockleman on the Rockford Files.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

spud said:


> I only got one good laugh out of the second episode, but I'll probably keep watching anyway.


I think I might have enjoyed the first episode more. I'll keep watching the show. Maybe it will get better.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I kinda liked it. Will definitely keep watching it.
> 
> The show after it, *You're the Worst*, was a much better show in my opinion.


I just watched Episode 2 and I did not see much that was any better than the pilot. I'm currently reading Judy Greer's book and it's much more entertaining than this show.

I also watched the first two episodes of You're The Worst and I agree - it was a much better show.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I liked the second episode much better and thought it was really funny.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I liked Married, You're the Worst, AND Welcome to Sweden. I can see potential for boom or bust in all three.

Certainly did not get a "dads" vibe. I'm sticking with all 3.

As for the promos for the new Kelsey Grammar show, that looks really bad. I'm not even going to record it and give it a chance. They even played the laugh track before a joke was made!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I quit watching the Sweden show like 10 minutes into the second episode. Call me a lazy American, or whatever, but I have zero interest in watching a show with subtitles. Probably a big reason I gave up on Lillyhammer on Netflix too. I have so much stuff in my backlog. I don't mind dumping a show for something as small as subtitles. 

I thought the second episode of You're the Worst was pretty good. Definitely keeping up with that show. Second episode of Married was worse than the first in my opinion.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm not sure if I'll give "Married" a shot. I'm a big Judy Greer fan - I even watch those horrible Sprint commercials because of her. But at some point I have to draw the line.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I watched Married E02 and agree that it's not as bad so I'm hanging in for now.

Still watching 'You're the Worst' because it's intriguing me a bit. Was that woman in the book store the Flo character woman from Progressive? I've never seen this actor without her Flo get up but I could totally see it in her eyes and mouth. Or, I could be wrong. 

I'm checking out the new Kelsey Grammer/Martin Lawrence show. We'll see how that one goes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've watched the first two eps of both Married and You're the Worst. I'm in on both shows. I love having 30-minute sitcoms to watch since most of the stuff I record are 60-minute programs, but I don't always have time for those, so the 30-minute stuff seems to always get watched first.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've watched the first two eps of both Married and You're the Worst. I'm in on both shows. I love having 30-minute sitcoms to watch since most of the stuff I record are 60-minute programs, but I don't always have time for those, so the 30-minute stuff seems to always get watched first.


Agreed.

I do like You're the Worst better than Married, but keeping them both.

I've watched the first two of Sweden and not feeling it so far. Might give it one or two more.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Gave up on Married, keeping watching Satisfaction for now.

My pilot|premiere auto recording wishlist I made in the past year or so has really been helpful to find these new shows.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

The latest episode of Married, Ep 05 "The Playdate" was actually very funny and the best of the series so far, IMO. Maybe it's finally starting to gain some steam.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I thought the recent episode was good as well.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

/bump
it is back for a second season. Have to say - the trailers are luring me in.
But I simply can not start a series in the second season without seeing at least the first two eps of the first season. The posts here sure seem 50/50 hate/like.
Any reason to think it got better in the second season?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

jilter said:


> /bump
> it is back for a second season. Have to say - the trailers are luring me in.
> But I simply can not start a series in the second season without seeing at least the first two eps of the first season. The posts here sure seem 50/50 hate/like.
> Any reason to think it got better in the second season?


It has a lot of potential. I was hoping they would make Faxon and his writing partner Jim Rash take over the show but that did not happen. Also I am not hopeful that they made Jenny Slate a recurring character knocking her down from series regular. I will give it a couple episodes and see what happens but "You're the Worst" is a better show.


----------

